# Fighting the juice bottle



## CharlieSierra (26/10/17)

Anyone else struggling 5mins + just to get the cap off these Chubby Gorilla bottles ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 7


----------



## Trishan Gounden (26/10/17)

Haha all the time man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

You also need to squeeze the bottle with both hands if it's half full

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (26/10/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## PuffingCrow (26/10/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Anyone else struggling 5mins + just to get the cap off these Chubby Gorilla bottles ??


I despise them the sux big time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)

Open once
Cut tip
Decant
???
Profit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (26/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

Have had my fair share of frustrations with these bottles
Understand you fully @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/10/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Anyone else struggling 5mins + just to get the cap off these Chubby Gorilla bottles ??


They are meant for use by Chubby Gorilla's, halloooo! Lol.

Only joking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Crockett (26/10/17)

According to Grimm, the trick is to put your hand on the cap, then squeeze each side together, then twist. Haven't tried it myself, but it might be worth a go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (26/10/17)

Raindance said:


> They are meant for use by Chubby Gorilla's, halloooo! Lol.
> 
> Only joking.



That was good


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/10/17)

Crockett said:


> According to Grimm, the trick is to put your hand on the cap, then squeeze each side together, then twist. Haven't tried it myself, but it might be worth a go.



Squeeze down on the cap and turn. Works for me and my XXX. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/17)

Hahaha!

Yeah you have to line the ridges on the top piece up with the gaps on the bottom piece, push in, and then it will turn. Opening a new bottle takes some serious strength, skill, patience, and luck!

Then you think you're going to decant it into one of the soft bottles, and after half an hour of chewing on that cap to try get it off you're so Silvered you don't even need to vape anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mida Khan (27/10/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Anyone else struggling 5mins + just to get the cap off these Chubby Gorilla bottles ??



Push down and twist


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/17)

So here's a lil hack for the chubby gorilla bottles - take a fork, and shove it down the opening to widen that narrow tip. It doesnt leak afterwards, allows way more juice to flow through, and you also dont mess up your bottles from squeezing the living Sh!t out of them. It works - trust me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (27/10/17)

I've never had a problem with them. I normally press down on the cap while squeezing the sides like you would a Toilet Duck or Panado bottle. Then the, already mentioned, little 1-2mm snip off the nozzle. Smooth sailing after that.


----------



## Gersh (27/10/17)

It’s for safety reasons. Please give it to an adult and they will be able to assist you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CharlieSierra (27/10/17)

Gersh said:


> It’s for safety reasons. Please give it to an adult and they will be able to assist you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jys snaaks neh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/10/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Anyone else struggling 5mins + just to get the cap off these Chubby Gorilla bottles ??


I thought it was me - glad to know it's not!


----------

